# basement ceiling options?



## courtney6 (Dec 7, 2005)

My question is for other ideas besides a drop ceiling for a basement under a manufactured home with steel framing if there is any? If not how do you secure the the recessed lighting to the floor joists for the drop ceiling? There is an extra 5" or so because of the steel frame.. Thanks


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

You should be able to attach wood or channel to the steel frame and do drywall if you wish as long as head room is not an issue. HS.


----------

